# Wave Maker



## Ads84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi all,

Currently setting up a Saulosi species tank have most things in place even my rock structure, my current wave maker needs replacing due to noise cleaned it and still lots of noise.

So looking at either the Hydor Koralia Nano 900ltr or 1600ltr my current wake maker is 800ltr per hour and it's on for 1 hour a day in 2 intervals due to the new rock structure there are going to be a lot more dead spots so will look at upping the intervals.

Which do people think will do a job of creating circulation and moving waste without creating a whirlwind?

Thank you


----------



## Methodical2 (Feb 11, 2019)

What's the size of your tank?


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Apologies!

180ltr 39"


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 7, 2017)

I use my return line and a power head positioned in opposite corners to create a circular flow in my tank.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

I am thinking the same having my outlet across the back and wave maker across the front.

Just not sure which pump to go for 900 or 1600 both are perfect size and won't be intrusive.

Ideally I would not like to have one at all but don't think the 406 will be enough on its own.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Has anyone any input or experience whether Saulosi like minimal or a lot of flow?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I find typically that my hang-on-back filters and spray bars on canisters provide enough water movement for my cichlid's well being. The only reason I bought a Hydor Korilia, and that was for one tank only, was because it was a 6 foot long tank (182 cm) and there was a dead spot where debris settled.

If you insist on having one, I think the 900 litre would be adequate, but since you already have a noisy 800 that works, use it for a couple of weeks and see what happens. If you do not think the water is moving enough, then order the 1600 instead of the 900.

When I had saulosis they were in a 90 U.S. gallon (340 litre) tank with no extra circulation - just the filters.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Appreciate the reply I would prefer to go waveless, only reason I am considering keeping is due to the dead spots between rocks.

The reason I had one in my last set-up was due the internal Juwel filter being a little low pick up, wave maker got the **** over to it better.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Sicce makes some very nice circulation/wavemaker pumps. They are also very quiet. I would recommend giving them a look.
We run some sort of circulation pump in every tank we have that is over 30 gal..


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I use a single Fluval CP4 in each of my 125's and run a Fluval CP3 in my 55. I run them approximately 6" off the bottom opposite end and side of intake. Like Lee, it creates a constant circular flow in the tank.


----------



## nycman (Dec 22, 2018)

I am using two Ecotech Marine MP40s programmed independently on my 250G. These were left over from a reef tank setup and reconditioned by Ecotech. No wires in the display tank and they each belt out 3000 GPH on a variable basis. And completely silent - now that they are reconditioned.


----------

